
Manyverse for iOS - staltz
https://www.manyver.se/blog/2020-01-update
======
trevyn
“Manyverse is a decentralized social network... The developers of Manyverse
can control the source code to build the app and ship new features, but they
have no access to user data... The primary goal of this project is to make
social networking independent of internet connectivity.”

------
Tilian
It's nice to see how Manyverse (and the Scuttlebutt protocol in general) are
progressing. I was happily surprised at the ease of use when I first tried
Manyverse, and it's easy to introduce friends to it with a polished app like
this. Fantastic work!

------
captainbenises
This is fantastic news, awesome work André!

